# Living in Spain and looking to try Surrogacy? Don´t know where to look.



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi,

We are wanting to try surrogacy but are struggling because we live in Spain so therefore can not use COTS or SUK. Any one any other ideas?? We are looking in to India but i´m really not sure about the surrogate being so far away and in a country where I do not know any of the laws ect...

All comments and advice welcome.

Take care all.

Sarah
xxx


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

what about a US  surrogate?i know there are 1 or 2 ips who are successfully matched with US  surros,i dont know anything about spain surrogacy laws


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I don't know anything about surrogacy in Spain, but want to wish you luck in finding out the info you need 

Good Luck

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I believe surrogacy is illegal in Spain   I asked Ruth (FF fertility nurse who now lives there) as I would have liked to go back for tx as I have a lot of faith in the staff at Ceram.

I have no idea how that might affect using a surro overseas tho   I think you might be wise to get some proper legal advice locally hun  

All the best of luck with it - please let us know what you find out


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Please be careful with the legal side of things if you're thinking of surrogacy abroad.  

You don't necessarily buy into foreign laws just because you use a surrogate in that country.  If you are British, British law will apply to you which means you won't be the legal parents of your child at birth (which among other things could stop you bringing them home).  You could also get in trouble if you have paid more than reasonable expenses when you come to apply for your parental order here.  

Don't want to sound like a doom and gloom lawyer, but it's very easy to overlook these issues, and they can have very serious consequences.  I don't know whether you saw in the news the case (there is a link on the FF home page) of the American lady who was arrested trying to take her surrogate-carried child out of the Ukraine - scary stuff, and the child ended up in a children's hospital in Kiev.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

> NatGamble said:
> 
> 
> > Please be careful with the legal side of things if you're thinking of surrogacy abroad.
> ...


----------

